
NBN Wholesale Market Indicators Report - zspitzer
https://www.accc.gov.au/regulated-infrastructure/communications/national-broadband-network-nbn/nbn-wholesale-market-indicators-report/initial-report
======
danieltillett
I am not sure why this is being up voted.

